# Donald De Carle - Frank Hope-Jones



## Eccles (Sep 9, 2010)

Those with an interest in electric clocks will probably be familiar with the work of Frank Hope-Jones, in particular his development of â€œThe Synchronomeâ€.

A few years ago I purchased a copy of â€œBritish Timeâ€ by Donald de Carle from a â€œfor saleâ€ post in (I think) alt.horology). When it arrived I was pleasantly surprised to see the copy was signed by Mr de Carle and had the following dedication,

*To *

*
F. Hope-Jones FRAS*

*
with my kindest*

*
regards & sincere*

*
thanks for your help.*

*
*

*
D deCarle*

*
*

*
Sept 1947*

*
*

The seller had made no mention of this and I think I only paid a couple of pounds for the book.

There are various hand written margin notes and corrections which may have been added by Mr Hope-Jones.

Iâ€™ve always wondered if the dedication increases the value of the book.










Some info on Frank Hope-Jones here


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Eccles said:


> Those with an interest in electric clocks will probably be familiar with the work of Frank Hope-Jones, in particular his development of â€œThe Synchronomeâ€.
> 
> A few years ago I purchased a copy of â€œBritish Timeâ€ by Donald de Carle from a â€œfor saleâ€ post in (I think) alt.horology). When it arrived I was pleasantly surprised to see the copy was signed by Mr de Carle and had the following dedication,
> 
> ...


For sure it will, I would imagine it will be easy enough to authenticate the signature, Im not sure how much its worth but I would imagine the signature out values the book Â :thumbup:Â Â Â


----------



## kevhaz (Jan 4, 2011)

I've had a copy of "Clocks and their value" many years now (along with de Carle's similarly titled: Watches and their value). The former has a signature which I assumed was the author. The good news is that it appears to match the signature you have.


----------

